

Poetic Machine Translation - l0stman
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2010/10/poetic-machine-translation.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FgJZg+%28Official+Google+Research+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
bambax
Fantastic.

From the examples in the paper it would seem possible to use this system not
only to "translate" poetry but also to "produce" poetry, ie to transform a
non-poetic text into poetry. The first example is wonderful (table 2 in the
pdf):

Reference: _A police spokesman said three people had been arrested and the
material was being examined._

Baseline: _A policeman said that three people were arrested and that the
material is currently being analyzed._

Poetic: Couplet in amphibrachic tetrameter

    
    
      An officer stated that three were arrested
      and that the equipment is currently tested.

